# A pleathera of differnt call recently finished



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is a few of the many calls I have recently finished, Some will be heading to the Expo for life 2 017 in Red Oak, Virginia (Charity organization that helps youth go hunting) Enjoy there is a lot of pics There is some I sent, wont post others till after the auction.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2017)

Some fine looking calls there Jim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you Ray, there is more but only got so much time to take pics lol


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2017)

You sure do some fine work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you Barry,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

